# Ok, I gotta vent...



## emtff376 (Jan 24, 2006)

So I sign up for this "Health Bus" thing that our company had come in.  They draw blood, weigh you, measure body fat, etc, etc.

I walk up to the bus and there's a very nice man doing registration.  I get through registration and go to the first station.  Very nice woman at this station (I think it was BP or something).

I go to the second station and WOW did I get a shock.  A very not nice and condescending woman (who by the way needed to lose about 50 pounds or so) measured my body fat and proceeded to tell me "you just BARELY eeked into your healthy body fat range.  You are just BARELY in there." (repeat about three or four times)

I finally got fed up with her repeating this mantra over and over again that I looked her square in the face and said "look, I just got done losing 70 pounds, I'm just happy I can eek into anything". (I have a hard time being mean to people). She scowled at me.

What's the deal?  How hypocritical!  Argh.  I mean, I understand it's their job to tell you this stuff.  Content was good, delivery was VERY bad. She doesn't know any of my history and just started in on me.  Not a very nice person.  Maybe she was having a bad day.  Who knows. 

Okay, venting over.  Thanks.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 24, 2006)

Of course she was having a bad day.  She's an overweight woman testing other people's body fat for a living.

Don't sweat the petty stuff, and don't pet the sweaty stuff.  


And CONGRATULATIONS on losing 70 lbs!  What an accomplishment - you should be SO proud of yourself!


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 25, 2006)

Forget her. Some people just think they're better than others, and some are just having a bad day. You know your history and you know how much you've accomplished...You should be proud!


----------



## ptemt (Jan 25, 2006)

Congratulations on your weight loss.

You will encounter people every day that have no business working in a public facing job.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 25, 2006)

ya know what I say JB...she can kiss you a$$ and get off her little attitude...I am sure if someone else tested your BF you would be well within the limits...just my 0.02 worth though


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I don't doubt her findings, but her method of delivery pi$$ed me off.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 26, 2006)

some people missed the discussion on TACT in school...and obivously she was one of those people....


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 26, 2006)

amen brother.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 27, 2006)

Darlin

She was jealous that you "eeked" into healthy range..

Its like being in the military or better yet Law enforcement, the chief always screaming we need to keep healthy keep our bodies in check drop weight..and his butt is so big he has to pull himself out of hissquad car by pulling on the roof and inching his way out... Ill never get some people.

Congrats on losing 70 pounds, its a MAJOR accomplishment and you shouldnt let jerks get you down... your a better person then me... Ill tell someone about their asses in a heartbeat.. your much kinder much nicer.. Kudos there.

I remember when I started losing weight again my adopted sis who was mean to begin with began knocking my size...shes obese whines about hers... she finally came up with "Yeah well I lost 15pounds"I told her if she looked behind her she'd find it (meaning her arse..either that or her damn meaness factor) Some people just cannot help being mean, or they dont think before they speak.. Dont sweat the small stuff...Its all small stuff


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 27, 2006)

Say "look who's talking, looks like you just barely eeked in the doorway"

Then walk away.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 27, 2006)

FFEMT1764 said:
			
		

> some people missed the discussion on TACT in school...and obivously she was one of those people....


 

Unfortuanatly, you just can't teach that.  Too bad you can't electroshock them....Oh, wait....this coming from the girl who had to attend a sensitivity class.....but then again, I have had a patient tell me just how "fun" and how "great" shock therapy is.


A big CONGRATS on the weight loss.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 28, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Say "look who's talking, looks like you just barely eeked in the doorway"
> 
> Then walk away.


 


ROFL :lol:  :lol:   :lol:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 2, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> Unfortuanatly, you just can't teach that..


 
B) No Doubt!!


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 3, 2006)

Speaking of tact...  I may need to get some pointers about tact and senstivity myself...  Here's the scenario:

A kid took a jump at the ski area and landed on his face.  Upon arrival, he could not remember what happened, had some facial trauma and had to think really hard about answering questions.  So the first on guy took c-spine and we proceeded to backboard the kid.  Anywho... the whole time the kid is saying "you don't have to do this" and "this is completely unnecessary", blah blah blah.  My patrol director came up to the scene and told the kid to chill, but he wouldn't.  "this is unnecessary, this is unnecessary". Grr...

Half way through strapping him down (we use webbing at the mountain), I had enough of his mouth.  I stopped, looked him square in the face and said "do you have a job?", he said "uhh, no, I go to school".  So I said "how would you like me to come to your school everyday and tell you what you're doing is unnecessary? I don't tell you how to do your job, DON'T TELL ME HOW TO DO MINE!!!" I was so pi$$ed.  Then I proceeded to finished strapping him and transported him down.

Pts don't usually frustrate me, but this kid sounded like a broken record.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shame you could gag him with the non rebreather...that what I would have done, put it on him and tape it to either the LSB or the headblocks...amazing how the O2 seems to drown out the crap people say to us....


----------



## Margaritaville (Feb 5, 2006)

EMTFF376,

Was the kid being a smart a** or did he have a head injury? Just wondering, think about it!


----------



## Stevo (Feb 5, 2006)

emtff376, just look him square in the eye and say;
_"u vill zubmit to zee immmobilizzzation devize amerikanski, vee huv vays oph makking u tualk, giv uzz zee paperz!"_





~S~


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 5, 2006)

Margaritaville said:
			
		

> EMTFF376,
> 
> Was the kid being a smart a** or did he have a head injury? Just wondering, think about it!


 
Great point!! I do not think raising your voice to a pt. during certain situations is a bad thing. The occasions where your treatment of the pt is being hampered by their endless babbling, need to be controlled. You need to be able to get their attention some how. Sometimes the best way is vocal amplification...


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 5, 2006)

Very good points all.  IMHO, I feel this was a precautionary BB only.  The kid was being obnoxious, purposefully.  He was answering more like a SA than truly being injured.  Unfortunately, our protocols are very clear when working under the OEC scope of practice and this kid was a minor.  We told him that if a parent or guardian would sign him off, we would let him off the board.  Neither were willing to do that so he went to the hospital.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 5, 2006)

Ha, "Vocal Amplification" I like that.B)


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 8, 2006)

> "u vill zubmit to zee immmobilizzzation devize amerikanski, vee huv vays oph makking u tualk, giv uzz zee paperz!"



Stevo, you're killin me! LMAO!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 8, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> Speaking of tact... I may need to get some pointers about tact and senstivity myself... Here's the scenario:
> 
> A kid took a jump at the ski area and landed on his face. Upon arrival, he could not remember what happened, had some facial trauma and had to think really hard about answering questions. So the first on guy took c-spine and we proceeded to backboard the kid. Anywho... the whole time the kid is saying "you don't have to do this" and "this is completely unnecessary", blah blah blah. My patrol director came up to the scene and told the kid to chill, but he wouldn't. "this is unnecessary, this is unnecessary". Grr...
> 
> ...


 

I worked for the Bureau of Forestry, office of Parks Safety & Education for a few years. Since we were a third-party rescue agency. Patients called 911, EMS/Fire Called us as a last resort. We were a state unit, all employees of the Bureau of Forestry. Our SAR unit was a modified power company vehicle, on tracks, set up to work in deep mud or snow. I.e. mountain rescues. Usually at the point where we arrived, the patient was with out any advanced care for a long time, so they would be Hypothermic, or in shock; and not very talkative. However, if they need to be shut up, stick something in their mouth... I.e. Thermometer, not a glass one... If they can't keep their mouth shut, threaten to stick it somewhere else... That always shuts them up.
 B)


----------



## Funnyrunner1 (Feb 16, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Say "look who's talking, looks like you just barely eeked in the doorway"
> 
> Then walk away.




hahahahahahahahahha...that one I have to remember.

Weight loss is not nearly as easy as weight gain, so to everyone trying to lose a few pounds, hang in there and take it slow, the results will come.


----------

